

The difference between ‘good enough’ and better  - sinzone
http://next.dustincurtis.com/2011/10/05/the-difference-between-good-enough-and-better/

======
ookblah
I'm sure it's not a trivial task, but I think the experience would be much
better by treating Siri like a real person.

The thing that bothers me about the whole thing is just how awkward it still
is in real life. Honestly, how many of you say "REPLY (monotone voice). Blah
blah blah" in any conversation let alone in public.

It'd be much cooler if they allowed you to call Siri by a name.

"You have a text from Bob. It reads: are we still on for today?"

"Hey Siri, tell him we're still on. Thanks."

Alright, it's way too late.

------
bradgessler
I'm skeptical that it works as well as advertised. We'll see when this puppy
gets released.

------
revorad
I think those videos mostly show that Apple makes better ads than Google.

~~~
dcurtis
Look at how much Android Voice Actions use the screen as a vital part of the
experience, and how Siri commands chain like a conversation. I'd say the
latter is more like a revolution than the former.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The very first thing you see in the Apple video is someone hitting the button
on his headset to activate Siri. I guess that means you need to hit a
screen/hardware button when not using the headset.

In the Android video, most of the screens that echo back the text time out and
activate without interaction.

Many of the interactions result in information on the screen (e.g. the
detailed weather forecast, or navigating to a webpage) so there's no need to
build an interface that works without a screen.

The difference (if there even is one, it's hard to tell from these videos
alone) is less drastic than you seem to be claiming.

Apple's approach could well go the way of Applescript where they dress
something that is fundamentally not natural language up as if it was, and
while it initially seems neat in carefully controlled situations it only leads
to problems in reality. Time will tell.

edit: just rewatched the ad, the non-screen responses are often useless e.g.
Q: "Is it going to be chilly in Napa Valley this weekend" A: "doesn't seem
like it", Q: "How many cups are in 12 ounces" A: "Let me think. Here you go"
(displays answer as text on screen).

It's hidden by the editing but the woman who dictates her text clearly hits
the "I'm going to talk my phone now" button, then says "send" instead of just
hitting the send button that sits an inch higher (obviously this would
actually make sense if you were using a headset to hit that button). Because
of the editing I thought that the Apple way was smoother than the Android one
which requires you to hit a button, then speak, but after a careful review
it's clear the differences between the two systems regarding the need to
consult/interact with the screen of the phone are mostly in the editing and/or
the viewer's imagination.

